# neuer rahmen



## K3KZ (5. Januar 2008)

moinsen...
also
ich möcht mir nen neuen rahmen kaufen und ca 350 ausgeben.
außerdem sollte er einigermaßen leicht sein (so mx 2.2 kg oder so) und n TT mit 20,6"/20,5" haben....
Ich bin 1,67 groß.
mir sind der Subrosa padora und der simple enigma ins auge gefallen...oder besser was ganz anderes?
greez


----------



## MasterOfBMX (5. Januar 2008)

Subrosa Pandora ist geil. Fährt sich gut, ob er hält kann ich nich sagen, wird er aber auf jeden Fall denk ich. Ich würde den nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (6. Januar 2008)

hab den sputnic stratocaster. Bin auch nur 1,70m groß und kann den nur empfehlen. Passt mir gut.


----------



## F4ll3N (6. Januar 2008)

simple engima ist aufjedenfall gut, ausgewogene geo, schlichte optik und lebenslange garantie.
subrosa kann man denkich auch nichts falsch machen, nur an den kommt man sehr schwer ran.
ansonsten vlt ein sputnic oder einen von den neuen federal rahmen, die gefallen auch sehr... entscheid ganz nach deinem geschmack.


----------



## nobeleden (6. Januar 2008)

ich fahr den enigma seit september in 21", bin 1,80 groß un mir gefällt der echt gut, meiner is halt etwas schwerer als deine 2,2 kg, aber der 08er soll ja leichter sien


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

Fahr nen Sputnic bei 1,73 in 20,6 und kann mich nicht beklagen. Sogar der Lack hält bei dem Ding was ich für nen BMX Rahmen außerordentlich finde. Einzig wegen der kurzen Ausfallenden passen bei 28-10 nur Halflink Ketten vernünftig. 

ich finde 20,6 bei 1,67 schon etwas lang. Bist du ausgewachsen? Wenn ja, würd ich mal nen 20,0 von irgend jemandem probieren. 

Gewicht, Geo und Preis sind keine hinreichende Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit. Da kann man fast jeden Rahmen posten. Und die fahren sich dann alle anders. Wichtig sind Tretlagerhöhe, Hinterbaulänge und Lenkwinkel.


----------



## K3KZ (7. Januar 2008)

nein,ich bin noch nicht ausgewachsen....hoff ich x)[mit15 is man doch noch nich ausgewachsen????]
ich hätt halt gern nen leichten.........und wegen der oberrohrlänge...ich bin bisher den 4seasons rahmen gefahren(von dem ich keine geodatn hab -.-) mit nem TT von 20,5"...wenn nich sogar noch länger....

von wem/was wird der subrosa bzw der simple rahmen vertrieben?
und bei den sputnic....die unterscheiden sich doch nur in den lenkwinkeln,oder?
wenn ja,was is das dann fürn unterschied?
und wegen den kettenstreben,is das besser wenn ich die kürzer,oder länger fahr? ich nehm das radel halt zum park/street fahren.


und.kurze ausfallenden sind egal....weil...ich...ja...genau..eine halflinkkette besitze 

greez und danke für die hilfe


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Januar 2008)

länger als 13,75inch sollte die kettenstrebe nicht sein


----------



## K3KZ (7. Januar 2008)

merci.is das jetzt auch auf meine größe bezogen?
oder soll ich se dann lieber noch kürzer nehmen.?
greetz


----------



## MasterOfBMX (7. Januar 2008)

ich denke mal nicht^^ wenn die kettenstreben länger als 13,75'' ist der rahmen nicht mehr so wendig.


----------



## derFisch (7. Januar 2008)

bin vorher auch den 4seasons (allerdings den 04er) gefahren. Im Vergleich dazu fährt sich der Stratocaster um Welten besser. Durch das höhere bb (beim satelight nur 11.5" hoch) lässt der sich auch besser drehen. Die 20.6" haben sich bei meiner Größe nicht als problematisch herausgestellt. Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache.
Ansonsten hätt ich wohl auch zu nem Subrosa oder dem Sputnic Skyline gegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3KZ (7. Januar 2008)

jo,vielen dank für die hilfe =)


----------



## Mr.Brunox (12. Januar 2008)

Der SUPER-STAR "New Deal" ist ganz geil...... bin den schon mal gefahn echt fettes teil


----------



## K3KZ (13. Januar 2008)

aber ich will ab und dann auch ma mit pegs fahren,ne?
und da steht doch dran,dass man den nur mit den micropegs fahren kann oder sowas....außerdem is der bei dem kumpl von mir gebrochen =)
greez


----------



## K3KZ (15. Januar 2008)

hey leutzens,
kann mir jemand von euch sagen was campagnolo size beim int.headset bedeutet?
brauch ich da nen speziellen steuersatz?
greetz


----------



## Son (15. Januar 2008)

ja, einen der dafür gemacht ist, z.b. dieser von fsa


----------



## K3KZ (15. Januar 2008)

passt dann da mein alter wtp nich rein?(weil bei dem fsa steht,dass der auch für wtp passt und das müsste doch heißen,dass...ach du weißt was ich meine=)
greetz

PS.außerdem is der ja ma potthässlig!und mit kralle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (15. Januar 2008)

in meinem frenzy war auchn impact drin...

von daher würd ich mal ganz dreisst behaupten, das sind die gleichen winkel


----------



## K3KZ (15. Januar 2008)

uuund...noch eine letzte frage:braucht man für den simple enigma auch nen speziellen steuersatz,oder kann ich da mein int. headset nehmen?
=)merci für eure geduld


----------



## RISE (15. Januar 2008)

Das kommt ganz drauf an. Es gibt da zwei Standards (mit t!!!), einmal Campagnolo und einmal Cane Creek. Die unterscheiden sich im Winkel um ein paar Grad, aber natürlich passt der falsche im Zweifelsfall NICHT. 
Musst also gucken, welchen Standard dein WTP hat und welchen der Simple.


----------



## l0st (15. Januar 2008)

wtp hat 45 grad.kolleg fährt da den impact drin.


----------



## nobeleden (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab im simple enigma nen fsa impact drin...


sry für die werbung..aber falls du interesse hast ich verkauf meinen enigma in 21"   kannst mir ne pm schreiben falls du interesse hast


----------



## timmey1991 (15. Januar 2008)

der newdeal is deinem kumpel gebrochen Oo aber nich der neue oda ? muss ja dann vor kurzem gewesen sein


----------



## rLr (16. Januar 2008)

also ich find ja den Proper TTL sehr geil


----------



## Kettenbruch (18. Januar 2008)

Wie siehts denn mit nem Flybikes Diablo 3 in 21,4" aus, bei 1,9 meter koerperlaenge ? Waere das was brauchbares ?


----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2008)

Hmm, Geschmackssache. Bei 1.90 würde ich mir max. 21.25" kaufen, aber ich mag auch kürzere Rahmen eher.


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Januar 2008)

kommt immer drauf an, z.b. is für dicke trails ein langes oberrohr besser, ich meine auch manual geht etwas einfacher. dafür wird das bike halt unhandlicher für 3er bunnyhops und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (24. Januar 2008)

Kettenbruch schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit nem Flybikes Diablo 3 in 21,4" aus, bei 1,9 meter koerperlaenge ? Waere das was brauchbares ?



1.90 sollte ab 21.25" gefahren werden. Sunday hat da auch was gutes. Zumal ein Sunday wirklich hält und du bei 1.90 man nicht so leicht ist und andere Hebelkräfte ausübst. Lass dir nichts erzählen von den Leichtgewichten mit gerade mal 1.70 Grösse, bei denen hält auch ein 1.5 kg Rahmen. Nimm was solides.


----------

